# Sage RPLXi 890-3



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

came across a Sage RPLXi 8wt in like new condition and could not pass it up.

Curious as to who has fished one and what line did you like on it? I will be trying out Rio Bone quickshooter and Cortland Liquid crystal this afternoon.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I have an RPLXi from when I worked at the anglers edge fly shop in Houston back in 1996. The RPLxi is one of my favorite rods. The 8wt feels a little more like a 9wt to me. I think these rods only came as 3 piece rod, which makes it difficult as a travel rod, because it won't fit in most of the standard rod cases. Because it feels heavy, I prefer other fly rods for sight casting on the flats. The RPlxi has been my go to rod for casting flies off the jetties here in Texas, fishing the New England surf for Striped bass &Bluefish & fishing the beaches in Baja. All the old series Sage rods like the SP, XP & RPLxi are hard to beat.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I still have 3 RPLXi's and 1 RPLX and for the life of me do not know why I still throw them well, but I do!! Go with what works for you as they are still great fly rods for the $$$!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep! Nice action rod, easy casting with the slight slower tip, yet built with a stout backbone in the butt section that doesn't feel like a broomstick. The rod flows nicely and was their hot saltwater rod back in the day. I think the Salt is the next gen of that rod.

Yes the Cortland LQ would be a good line for that rod, as well as the Wulff BTT and the Airflo Bruce Chard. The Rio Bonefish Quickshooter is nothing more than the Rio Redfish line. It may over load the rod, unless you are throwing larger flies to short distance fish. Then again, that rod is designed to do that by nature. So the lines above will help it to cast further.

Ted


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

How do the RPLXi compare to the RPLX ?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> How do the RPLXi compare to the RPLX ?


One of my favorite rod was a 7wt RPLX back in the day. It was a fast rod (not ultra fast) back in that time, but more medium fast through these days when comparing it to today's rods. The RPLX had a more parabolic flex, whereas the entire rod flexed more evenly from tip to butt. It was light on the swing and a very fun and pleasant rod to throw. Almost reminded me of the G.Loomis IMX.

The RPLXi had a slightly beefier butt section for lifting and the tip was slightly softer than the RPLX. The 8wt RPLXi was a good all around saltwater back then and the RPLX needed more finessing to land the fish. Still the 11& 12wts were canons. But I think overall the 12wt RPLXi was their flagship tarpon stick back then and the 10wt was a decent stick as well. To compare with Rods back then, the St Croix Legend Ultra was softer. The T&T Horizon was faster than the St Croix LU but softer than the RPLXi. The Redington DFR was faster than the RPLXi and the Orvis T3 was slightly faster but a little less in the butt section than the RPLXi. Loomis Mega GL3 was also overall slower in the tip and mid section but stiffer in the butt.

Ted Haas


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I owned rplx's and rplxi's years ago. I went through a difficult time from a injury and Ebayed them off I was impressed with what I got back considering they were very used. I had the warranty cards and never registered any of them.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Ted, I was beginning to get a complex from not getting replies to any of my questions LOL.
I have 8 RPLX rods and keep debating whether I should thin out the pack and sell them. Three are two piece, # 8, 10 & 12 and four are three piece, a #7, 8, 10 & 12. I also have the RPLX GFL 889 bonefish rod. All I personally built from blanks except the#7 and the GFL889 rod. Will be taking the #10's and 12' s to Homosassa first week in June. Hope the weather gods corporate and the tarpon show and are in a happy mood.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I have the RPLX in 8 and 10 wts. They are great rods, no reason to ever sell them. I've probably caught more fish on my 8 wt RPLX then I ever will on any other rod.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Was driving home from the coast last Sunday and my buddy Harry Spear called as he was headed to the Everglades to fish with his son. We both had time to kill so we talked about family, golf, fly fishing, and boats. For some strange reason the conversation turned to new vs old fly rods and how much lighter and faster they had gotten. He went on to say that he knew the designer of Sage fly rods for a very long time and did a lot of testing for them. I asked him his favorite fly rod and he told me it was the old Sage Graphite II blank. He loved to build his own fly rods and he had a few 11 & 12 wts that had each caught over 300 tarpon! He went on to say they were excellent casting fly rods from 20 - 70 ft and could lift a washing machine. He said making long casts was over rated but I insisted that the game he played back in the day was a little different then the game we play today!! Kind of like comparing the old Persimmon woods to the new lighter and faster Titanium heads in golf.  It got silent on the phone for a few seconds and the conversation quickly turned to boat design!!


----------

